# should i put on Girling 60 dual pistoncalipers on my VR6 corrado?



## turborabbit77 (May 3, 2006)

I have these I was going to sell.. Brand new Girling 60 calipers with adaptors for the corrado brakes. Brand new mintex red pads.. Should i install these on my Corrado Vr6 even though they had quiet a bit of unsprung weight.. Any input would be great.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: should i put on Girling 60 dual pistoncalipers on my VR6 corrado? (turborabbit77)*

no, sell them and get the later 11.3's and some better pads. The unsprung weight penalty on the front axle isnt worth it.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I never really thought of it like that... time to get some willwoods I guess
are you sure there are no substantial benefits to these. I know you own a 1990 undoubtedly with no ABS and a 22mm MC, I believe if Im correct the audi Girling 60 brakes work optimally under the 23mm MC with ABS cars...
not too sure the 1mm of space makes the different tho... just something I heard


_Modified by potatonet at 11:05 PM 8-27-2007_


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (potatonet)*

correct, the 23mm mc comes on some of the cars equipped stock with the Girling 60 calipers. others came with a 25mm The brakes discs are 276mm on the audi vs 280mm on the vw. I had driven my friends car with 3 different setups on it , stock girling 54 calipers on 280mm rotors with 22mm mc; girling 60's with stock 280mm rotors ; Wilwood's with same rotors/mc. Hawk HPS pads on all 3 setups.
Of the 3 setups, wilwood and stock would be the only two i would run on my car. I run stock fwiw. The weight penalty just isnt worth it. My corrado is already nose heavy even with everything stripped off the front that can be (no ac, no power steering, battery moved to the back, etc..)


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah my corrado is set up the same way, but I have a 50 lb supercharger up there to make up part of the difference.
they are quite heavy.... guess willwoods would be a good idea.
Im really mad though, I saw willwoods at a junk yard on a jetta years ago and I didnt know what they were at the time as I just had gotten rid of my VW bug (no corrado yet)... should have grabbed them... -.-


----------



## lukeandrews (May 25, 2005)

Are you looking at selling the Girlings? I have a 93 SLC that they should fit?


----------



## turborabbit77 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (lukeandrews)*

they should fit no porblem.. wanted 200 for the calipers with mintex pads.. these are the same exact ones they are selling for 375 in the corrado forums..
0 miles on rebuild installed and then removed off of my 1.8t rabbit build..


----------

